# Geneva Reformed Seminary



## Hungus (Apr 18, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about the school beyond what is provided on its website? It looks like I am going to be forced to take a year off from school and I am considering it upon my return.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 18, 2007)

I have heard good things about it, but know nothing personally.


----------



## Michael (Apr 22, 2007)

Hungus said:


> Does anyone know anything about the school beyond what is provided on its website? It looks like I am going to be forced to take a year off from school and I am considering it upon my return.



They like headcoverings...


----------



## Covenant Joel (Apr 22, 2007)

They are a highly fundamentalist seminary that is simultaneously Reformed. Primarily premil, very focused on separation (both personal and ecclesiastical), with strong ties to Bob Jones University. Very small, about 12 students as of two semesters ago, very few faculty members. Part of the Free Presbyterian Church, which allows differing views on baptism (some of the churches are Baptist, while others are paedobaptist).


----------

